# Know of any rescreening people in the CA Bay Area?



## standardplandan (Aug 21, 2007)

I have some frames i'd like to rescreen, or remesh, you know.

I read here that it's sometimes not worth the price because of shipping.
So I figured I'd try to find somewhere local.

I'm in Northern CA. Anywhere in the Bay Area: San Jose, San Francisco, Oakland, or closest to here.

Thank you very much


----------



## puregolf (Nov 26, 2007)

Did you ever find someone? Thank you.


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

Creative Screen Technologies in San Leandro. Website.
Nice people.


----------

